# Alage Experiment gone (way) bad



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

A friend of mine was moving in the near future, so we decided to do a little experiment. He had a slight algae issue in his tank already, nothing too special. It's a 55gal, with 2 - 80wt shop light fixtures. No ferts, no CO2 of any kind. Java moss and hornwort were the only plants. Both of those grew outstandingly well.

So, subtract: java moss and hornwort
add: about 1/2 bottle fleets enema (was used on my tank, until I got more KH2PO4)

Phosphate level of approx 70-80ppm.
Somewhat surprising, the water was fairly clear.

After one week:


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

You added 80ppm of phosphate to tank with a bunch of fish in it... Thats pretty gutsy. I always assumed it would have a negative effect on fish at that kind of concentration. I guess it doesn't. Are all the fish still alive and doing well? I guess fish aren't as sensitive to po4 as I had assumed....


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

All of the fish are still fine... except for the gourami that the turtle happened to catch...


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

slickwillislim said:


> You added 80ppm of phosphate to tank with a bunch of fish in it... Thats pretty gutsy. I always assumed it would have a negative effect on fish at that kind of concentration. I guess it doesn't. Are all the fish still alive and doing well? I guess fish aren't as sensitive to po4 as I had assumed....


 Because they don't talk doesn't mean they don't feel horrible.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I know its not what they would prefer, I just assumed this would cause health problems and disease at that high of levels. I realize fish don't like it thats a given, I was just wondering if he saw significant deaths or health problems and since he doesn't that means my fear of much lower po4 levels is unfounded.


----------



## LSD25 (Apr 15, 2007)

A little bit disturbing this experiment to me. 

The biggest threat of phosphate for fish is actually the extremely low oxygen (hypoxia) and extremly high CO2 content (hypercapnia) due to the extreme algea growth. No experiment needed

Cheers


----------

